# Curtis PMC 36V-48V DC Motor Controller 1204M - electric vehicle speed controller



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $215.00*
End Date: Monday May-14-2012 5:18:37 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $215.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

